# PCI-E Mainboards



## Konstantin Gross (27. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir gerade ob ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen soll, das Problem dabei ist, ich will bald mir ein neues Mainboard und CPU kaufen, jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ist eine AGP Grafikkarte noch Zukunftstauglich? Wie lange wird AGP noch verwendet? Wird es Mainboards geben die noch AGP haben? Oder werden diese einfach nicht mehr gebaut? Oder gibts sogar Mainboards mit PCI-E und AGP?


----------



## Sicaine (28. November 2004)

Ich würd für nen komplettpc mit 64bit pci-e noch ein Jahr warten und jetzt nur mal soweit aufrüsten wies nötig ist, bzw. wies geht. Bis dahin sind die Produkte ausgereift praxistauglich und günstig.

Ansonsten wirds AGP ansich schon noch bisl geben vorallem weil auch die aktuellen topboards mit AGP ja immer noch futter brauchen ;-)


----------



## Konstantin Gross (28. November 2004)

Also meinst du ich soll mir die Grafikkarte kaufen? Ich habe einen AMD XP 2000+ (1.6 Ghz) noch schickt er für aktuelle Games, nur eine neue Grafikkarte brauche ich, die GeForce MX 4 440 bringt es nicht mehr  Einen Komplett PC kaufe ich mir nicht, da ich selber alles kaufe und zusammenbaue. Weil viele Freunde meinen, kauf dir keine AGP Grafikkarte, AGP wirds in 1 - 1.5 Jahren nicht mehr geben, deswegen war ich erstmal verwirrt ob ich es mir kaufen soll oder nicht.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (28. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich bins wieder, ich will mir diese Grafikkarte kaufen http://www.asuscom.de/products/vga/r9600xt/overview.htm ist sie gut?


----------



## Cheese (29. November 2004)

Naja, die Schnellste ist es ned mehr....


----------



## Konstantin Gross (29. November 2004)

Aber noch schnell genug um die aktuellsten Spiele damit zu spielen und bis ich umrüste. Half Life2 liegt dabei und wenn dass, das Referenzspiel ist, dürfte es nicht so schlecht sein


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. November 2004)

Wie viel Geld steht dir zur Verfügung? Wenn es um die 200,- sein sollten, würde ich zur Radeon 9800Pro greifen, gibt es momentan für um und bei 200,- oder weniger und HL² läuft damit ziemlich gut (ich habe es so gemacht, R9800pro gekauft nur für HL² )

Die hab ich mir gekauft (u.a. ein kleines Spielebundle dabei)


----------



## Konstantin Gross (29. November 2004)

Nach vielem hin und her habe ich mich entschlossen keine AGP Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Will wenn gleich lieber PC aufrüsten und ne ordentliche PCI-E Grafikkarte kaufen.  ;-)


----------



## Paule (29. November 2004)

Dann darfst du aber nicht vergessen, dass du dazu gleich noch ein PCI-E-Mainboard + CPU und ich denke auch mal neuen Ram brauchst... Das alles verbraucht dann auch gleich wieder vielmehr Strom und ich wäre mir nichtmehr sicher, ob dein Netzteil das mitmacht. Ich würde bei ner neueren Grafikkarte bleiben und wie oben schon gesagt erst nächstes Jahr einen komplett neuen Rechner ins Auge fassen.

MfG

Paule


----------



## Konstantin Gross (29. November 2004)

PCIe Mainboards gibts schon für 80 €
CPU gibts auch schon für 130€
RAM - wieso neu, ist genau das selbe was ich gerade drin habe

Und wieso erst nächste Jahr?

PS:
Ich warte doch lieber bis nächstes Jahr, es gibt doch noch nicht so viele und günstige PCIe Mainboards.


----------

